# terra typical



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2007)

I cannot seem to get on the terra typica web pages, is anyone else having this trouble or is it just my pc?


----------



## Ian (Sep 4, 2007)

Seems to be working okay for me Rebecca.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2007)

terra typical? what is that?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

> Seems to be working okay for me Rebecca.


Not me... could you post a link Ian?


----------



## Ian (Sep 5, 2007)

Sure, www.terra-typica.ch


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 5, 2007)

It works for me, but then I can't see the list of mantids. is that what happened to you?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Ian, I finally had to follow another link to get there, for some reason the favorites are taking me to "error page". I was able to go there another way, I figured if you were still able to reach it, it must be me. And no you have to click on "database to see or browse".


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 5, 2007)

:lol: I can't read much of the link because it's German, and I can't turn it to English :lol: :? .


----------

